# Vents



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Need some ideas on Ventalation.... I like the air flow at the top of my loft right now, giving north south winds, though its a pretty good gap for entry of predators... what are some of your ideas of materials i can use to either cover it from the bottom ( outside ) or Inside... 



thanks, guys


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah, any openings (even the smallest) need to be covered with hardware cloth, 1/4 inch.

I like the ventilation just underneath the eaves, all four walls, sure does keep air circulating, an aviary will also help.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah i figured that, though Texas none for there MahSKEEeeeeEEtTTTTtOOOOOOO'SSSSSSSS, i would have to screen over it.... Aviary: yes i have one on the left side, the side ur looking at is my breeders section, the rest has to be cut out... i plan on putting the sputnik, between the windows... i did have a plan drown but i seem to have gone away from it.... now im going as i build, maybe a bit backwards, but its coming alone... almost done...


----------

